# The constitution



## jonesvilletexas (Mar 17, 2010)

They keep talking about drafting a Constitution for Iraq ..... Why don't we just give them ours? It was Written by a lot of really smart guys, it has worked for Over 200 years, and we're not using it anymore.


----------

